# Molina Corona All-Grain Stone Handmill -- some questions



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

I have access to a Molina "Corona" All-Grain Stone Handmill made by Landers, Mora & CIA S.A. (R1). I couldn't find this company online. Anyone know anything about this company or these types of grinders/mills?

This one is in pretty good shape, but I noticed a couple of divots taken out of the screw edges. Also, it only has two stones for grinding wheat (I think...there were wheat berries in the box). Any recommendations on where to go to get replacement parts, such as new stones and maybe even a new screw? 

Do I need different stones to grind corn?

How much to these things typically go for?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Years back we owned one of these Corona mills. It did work, but needed some experimenting to get the plates set at the proper width. If you decide to get one, I have a few suggestions.

1. Bolt it to a good sturdy surface.

2. Start with the plates set a bit wide and slowly adjust them closer until you get the grind that you are looking for.

3. Adding small amounts of grain slowly produces better results and easier turning.

4. If you will be grinding a lot, remove the handle and replace the shaft with either threaded rod, or a bolt with the head cut off. Use a locking nut to keep the new shaft from loosening, and use a hand drill to turn the mill. It's much easier and faster.

5. If you decide to grind wheat and you like finer flour, after the first run, sift it and run the coarse hulls back through the grinder.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine came out of Mexico. I will try to check one of the boxes. I store mine in the original boxes since it helps to find things like parts later. The ones i own are at least 16 years old or older. They grind pretty course as they are not top of the line mills. 

k0xxx is correct in that you have to tinker with them a lot.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

When I saw it, it looked pretty nice--I thought it might be a top of the line mill...of course, I know nothing about these mills. 

I'll keep looking for information on these. I would love to know if the company that made it is still around.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

online thru ebay for $20 and up ....


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Tacitus said:


> I have access to a Molina "Corona" All-Grain Stone Handmill made by Landers, Mora & CIA S.A. (R1). I couldn't find this company online. Anyone know anything about this company or these types of grinders/mills?
> 
> This one is in pretty good shape, but I noticed a couple of divots taken out of the screw edges. Also, it only has two stones for grinding wheat (I think...there were wheat berries in the box). Any recommendations on where to go to get replacement parts, such as new stones and maybe even a new screw?
> 
> ...


Lander / CORONA - Grain Mill - Grinder #12 Columbian + Corona Landers CIA.S.A. Cast Iron Grain Grinder MOLINO CORONA LANDERS MORA & CIA LTDA GRAIN MILL CORONA 
Cast Iron Corn, Grain Nut Grinder Coffee Mi...

$19.99


----------



## farmkid50 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Better than the common corona*

Hi all,
I realize this post is a year and a half old but it comes up frequently during searches for the corona all grain.
The common 20 dollar Corona is a corn mill. That is for wet process (nixtamalised) corn for making masa, It is not made for dry grain.
The All-Grain has a modified auger and stone burrs for dry grains to make meal and flours. The notches in the auger are to allow a portion of the grain to not be forced into the burrs which would make turning very difficult.
I have found one source of stone burrs for turning any corona into a flour mill. http://www.nazko.com/corona_stone_kit.html
I do have an all grain I purchased from an e auction website about a year ago. Would you kindly pm me some photos so I can compare to my setup?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

farmkid50 said:


> Hi all,
> I realize this post is a year and a half old but it comes up frequently during searches for the corona all grain.
> The common 20 dollar Corona is a corn mill. That is for wet process (nixtamalised) corn for making masa, It is not made for dry grain.
> The All-Grain has a modified auger and stone burrs for dry grains to make meal and flours. The notches in the auger are to allow a portion of the grain to not be forced into the burrs which would make turning very difficult.
> ...


Thank you for this information. I have had one I got at a yard sale for $5 and recently got another for a little more recently. I buy canned posole (nixtamilsed corn) and make it up in a spicy stew with green chiles, onion, garlic and pork. I had never thought to grind it.

I also did not know you get you could stone burrs. Thank you.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I had several of those over the decades, got mine from a now closed hardware store in utah. I even bought the oat de-hulling attachment, which was basically a steel burr set, with a rubber face (like an inner tube). The directions said to open the mill enough to rub on the oats, but not crush them, and the rubber-faced burrs would strip off the oat hulls. Never tried it, grew hull-less oats instead. Thought it was a novel idea though, and easily replicatable in a pinch.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

.

I see the plates in the first picture are actually stones.... Which is quite rare.

Most people assume steel "burr" plates when they see this design, since that is what you will see most common.


----------

